# Cheapest Carbon Arrow on the market??



## deer2eat

I started an Archery Group at my Church and we are starting to get quite a few young kids now and I am wanting to buy about 50 arrows. I was wanting cabon because I assume these young ones will be a little rough on them and wanted something durable. 

SO, anyone know what the cheapest carbon arrow on the market is what it cost per arrow? Example of what I am asking is a Gold Tip 5575 is $5.95 an arrow at my local shop. What is out there cheape than that?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## akkiller

wal-mart has some no names that are all black for cheep allso check out this web sight http://www.deltaarcherycompany.com/


----------



## deer2eat

akkiller said:


> wal-mart has some no names that are all black for cheep allso check out this web sight http://www.deltaarcherycompany.com/


Thanks!


----------



## dwagoner

what bows they gonna be using?? youd be surprised how well the easton aluminums they use for NASP and come with the genesis bows do hold up, ive used for events quite a bit and there durable for bouncing across ground.


----------



## tbarn

The easton Jazz aluminum arrows are what our youth archery club uses. They are cheap, light weight and hold up really well for kids. For low poundage bows we use 1516.
I just bought another dozen from lancaster archery, but haven't picked them up yet.


----------



## wa-prez

One more advanatage of using an aluminum arrow (either the Genesis or Jazz) is that they are easier to find with a metal detector than carbon arrows.

One of the reasons NASP has kept away from using carbon arrows is possibility of arrows getting splinters. Doesn't happen very often, but getting one of those splinters into fingers, arms or legs is painful. An archer might check his own arrows carefully and notice any arrows develping problems, but hard to be vigilant with several dozen arrows and bunches of eager archers wanting their next turn to shoot.

The Genesis arrows REALLY can take a beating.


----------



## b0w_bender

Stay away from the Aluminum they are a maintenance headache IMHO

I recommend the Beman hunter Juniors 
You can often find them right around $50/dzn


----------



## wa-prez

b0w_bender said:


> Stay away from the Aluminum they are a maintenance headache IMHO


What kind of maintenance do Aluminum arrows need that carbon don't? You fletch them and replace broken nocks, that's about it.
The new Genesis arrows have inserts to take push-in type nocks same as most other arrows on the market, they don't use the glue-on nocks anymore. Slightly different kind, called a "N" nock.


----------



## deer2eat

we live in a poorer area. So we have a wide scope of what the youth are shooting. we are have Genesis, recurves and long bows. A little diverse I know. A max of 40lbs on the recurve. We mainly shoot foam targets and Blocks, but we are trying to get them out into the local Bow club as well. We are taking them to 3D shoots for fun every couple of months and I want to have plenty of arrows for them.

I was looking at carbon because I feel they will be more durable for the group that we have.A all around arrow! We are shooting a lot and need ammo. I just want them having fun and the more arrows we have the less I worry about finding every arrow that misses the mark. 



dwagoner said:


> what bows they gonna be using?? youd be surprised how well the easton aluminums they use for NASP and come with the genesis bows do hold up, ive used for events quite a bit and there durable for bouncing across ground.


----------



## deer2eat

I will look into these. I really want a strong arrow because We shoot foam, 3D and what ever else we can shoot at that is good fun to keep them wearing smiles. We are organized well and have had success raising money for new bows and targets. Trying to raise money now to buy all the youth in our group a bow. Have about 8 kids. 



tbarn said:


> The easton Jazz aluminum arrows are what our youth archery club uses. They are cheap, light weight and hold up really well for kids. For low poundage bows we use 1516.
> I just bought another dozen from lancaster archery, but haven't picked them up yet.


----------



## deer2eat

Alum is something I didn't feel would be what is good for our group. We shoot in our church parking lot and we do have an arrow curtain set up. But we do miss at times. Though our bows are not high poundage, Still think carbon would be tough enough for what we are doing and cheap enough. Starting to find some arrows for around 3 a piece.


b0w_bender said:


> Stay away from the Aluminum they are a maintenance headache IMHO
> 
> I recommend the Beman hunter Juniors
> You can often find them right around $50/dzn


----------



## deer2eat

Thanks for all your help everyone. I will keep you posted on what we do.


----------



## Ray knight

Honestly check the classifieds here! You will fins arrows super cheap used. Otherwise Walmart.


----------



## gutpilz

The Walmart arrows that I saw were made by Carbon Express and cut at 29" or 30". Only $4.00


----------



## moosemeat

gold tip has youth arrows that are fibreglass and good up to 50lbs you should be able to get 6 doz for aroud 150.00 and easton has the carbon stalker junior (shafts)my delear price is 20.04 per doz so you should be able to get for around 30.00


----------



## swagpiratex

Carbon Impact Super Clubs come Fletcher with points for about $80/dozen where I live.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## tbarn

Watch out for the real cheap carbon arrows. they are heavy and most have a really poor tip that wont stick into most targets. They types that come with bear kids bows or the cheap ones at walmart are horrible. I had a dozen of the beman ICS junior arrows and they lasted for a while but I had a problem with the shafts splitting at the knock.
We have 50+ kids shoot every monday night shooting at 3-d targets on the range and in the woods, and the worst things that happen to aluminum is that they bend when the kids don't pull them out of the target right. sometimes feathers and knocks fall off but you will have that with carbon too.


----------



## b0w_bender

wa-prez said:


> What kind of maintenance do Aluminum arrows need that carbon don't? You fletch them and replace broken nocks, that's about it.
> The new Genesis arrows have inserts to take push-in type nocks same as most other arrows on the market, they don't use the glue-on nocks anymore. Slightly different kind, called a "N" nock.


What I'm concerned with is bent arrows. I run a youth JOAD club, I have kids who have aluminum arrows and occasionally I'll pluck one out of their quiver and check it for straightness. 85% of the time it's friggin bent. The kids had no idea, and that just leads to frustration and disappointment. Now if those were club arrows you would need to be going through them on a regular basis to check to see if they are bent. Your choices are: throw them away or try and straighten them. Straightening an aluminum arrow is a PITA. I tried aluminums in the past and had kids bending them just pulling them from the target. What if you bought a dozen new arrows and a relatively new archer managed to bend them just removing them from a target that would make them rather expensive indeed. Now granted the aluminums that the NASP group uses are much more durable but they are heavier and are not that much cheaper than the carbon arrows I recommended. Also if a kid steps on one it is almost always bent.

If cheap and durable is your only concern you can by really inexpensive fiberglass youth arrows that fly like crap but keep the kids busy. You can use them as a trampoline and not damage them. But again the preform lousy. I bought six dozen for my group and ended up just giving them away because they were so poor on performance.


----------



## deer2eat

Was looking at a JOAD program for our area and was aproached about starting one. Haven't really got to look at it much but a good program!!

Keep them bust is my main thing. I just want a durable all purpose type arrow. If I can get about 6 arrows in each kids hand, then I will feel good about it. Just need durable, that seems to be about $3 to $4 an arrow




b0w_bender said:


> What I'm concerned with is bent arrows. I run a youth JOAD club, I have kids who have aluminum arrows and occasionally I'll pluck one out of their quiver and check it for straightness. 85% of the time it's friggin bent. The kids had no idea, and that just leads to frustration and disappointment. Now if those were club arrows you would need to be going through them on a regular basis to check to see if they are bent. Your choices are: throw them away or try and straighten them. Straightening an aluminum arrow is a PITA. I tried aluminums in the past and had kids bending them just pulling them from the target. What if you bought a dozen new arrows and a relatively new archer managed to bend them just removing them from a target that would make them rather expensive indeed. Now granted the aluminums that the NASP group uses are much more durable but they are heavier and are not that much cheaper than the carbon arrows I recommended. Also if a kid steps on one it is almost always bent.
> 
> If cheap and durable is your only concern you can by really inexpensive fiberglass youth arrows that fly like crap but keep the kids busy. You can use them as a trampoline and not damage them. But again the preform lousy. I bought six dozen for my group and ended up just giving them away because they were so poor on performance.


----------



## deer2eat

tbarn said:


> Watch out for the real cheap carbon arrows. they are heavy and most have a really poor tip that wont stick into most targets. They types that come with bear kids bows or the cheap ones at walmart are horrible. I had a dozen of the beman ICS junior arrows and they lasted for a while but I had a problem with the shafts splitting at the knock.
> We have 50+ kids shoot every monday night shooting at 3-d targets on the range and in the woods, and the worst things that happen to aluminum is that they bend when the kids don't pull them out of the target right. sometimes feathers and knocks fall off but you will have that with carbon too.



Getting the kids to the 3D range is where we are heading. Trying to support thr local Archery club by bring our group there. Alum arrow just won't cut it I think. Pulling the arrows does seem to be the buggest problem. Some 3d targets are pretty tough for an 8 or 9 year old to pull the arrow from.


----------



## deer2eat

swagpiratex said:


> Carbon Impact Super Clubs come Fletcher with points for about $80/dozen where I live.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation



Never heard of them. Going to check them out


----------



## deer2eat

gutpilz said:


> The Walmart arrows that I saw were made by Carbon Express and cut at 29" or 30". Only $4.00


Walmart had 29'' Allens arrows for $3 an arrow, Doesn't seem to bad! Still looking though


----------



## deer2eat

Thanks again for all the advise!!


----------



## Tee-Md

Check out the Redhead Carbon Furys at Bass Pro. They are extremely durable. They go for $59 a dozen normally but they are always on sale for $49. I would try going in and talking to the store manager and telling him what you are getting them for and he may cut you a deal. It wouldn't hurt sending an email to their customer support. You never know they may make you a super good deal for such a great cause.


----------



## b0w_bender

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beman-New-ICS-Hunter-Junior-Arrows-Arrow-Dozen-392908-/190705473770?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c66ee98ea

ICS Hunter Jr Carbon arrows with a .006 straightness.
at $50.00/dozen that equates to $4.17 per arrow.


----------



## TheOldNewbie

deer2eat said:


> Never heard of them. Going to check them out


Excellent arrows for the price.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/carbon-impact-super-club-arrows.html

Here is just one of the discussions on the Carbon Impact Super Club arrows:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1508824


----------



## sawtoothscream

bigjims archery sells goldtip blemished for $45/ dozen he doesnt have 5575 in stock right now and I think 1535"s and 7585's might be in stock. They usually go fast.


----------



## deer2eat

Thanks for that lead!



TheOldNewbie said:


> Excellent arrows for the price.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/carbon-impact-super-club-arrows.html
> 
> Here is just one of the discussions on the Carbon Impact Super Club arrows:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1508824


----------



## TheOldNewbie

deer2eat said:


> Thanks for that lead!


You're welcome. Here is a discussion on nock options for the Super Club. The nocks that come with them have a pretty small groove and throat, but are a good fit for thinner strings.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1792551


----------



## broadheadnut

Carbon Express Predator's


----------



## TheOldNewbie

The Predator II and Super Club both seem like good arrows. They are both wrapped carbon instead of pultruded carbon and both are available in a verity of spines, with Super Club having more soft spines and Predator II having more stiff spines. I don't think that I would want to risk using lower cost pultruded carbon arrows because of the risk of shattering. I have not personally seen this, but from what I have read it is much more likely with pultruded shafts. Our Super club arrows have seen a number of pretty hard hits and all still test out fine. The Super Club are $68/dz complete and the Predator II will end up at around $76/dz after you build them.

If I really wanted to keep the arrow cost as low as possible then I think that I would use either Easton Blues or Jazz arrows. They would cost about $46/dz if you build them yourself, or about $50/dz if you want LAS to build them. LAS will also build the Predator II for you for a few $ more per dozen. You could also get your local shop to build them for you. The Easton Genesis aluminum arrows are very rugged at $48/dz built, but they are much heavier and stiffer than a properly spined Blues or Jazz arrow.


----------

